# **Spices Foal**Ellies Updates



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Sadly, its time to put her foaling thread to rest and start a new chapter on horse forum for Ellie the baby elephant  

***For anyone interested in Spices foaling thread here is 61 pages of some good reading haha http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/spices-pregnancy-foal-thread-105484/ ***

So I'm going to start this thread on an adorable note, with pictures from her birth until now!!! 








This is her at a few hours old. She was trying to suckle my fingers before her back legs where even out. I imprinted her, and after about a half hour of watching her flop all over the stall, and trying to eat the walls, we helped her stand up. Her legs where just so long she couldn't get them under her haha It her a whole 30 seconds to find and eat her first meal. From the moment she was born she adored people. 







At 3 days old the little terror was trying to knock the stall walls down, so she got her first taste of freedom ( well the amount of freedom a 30 sq ft round pen provides that is) 







She was such a scrawny little thing, haha and those long legs sure didn't help :lol:







Haha too soon she found out what those long legs were for. She took quite a few tumbles. haha I should of named her Grace 







After a long day of playing we were taking a snooze in the stall. 



































At 3 days old she was completely halter broke. At 7 days old she lead like a champ.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Gosh look at the legs on that girl! She is so beautiful. Congratulations Kansas!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She's a cutie!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

The Next 4 are the most recent, from 2 days ago. I've now taken to calling her the hairless wonder. :lol: She has found something she really like to rub on, and has succeeded in rubbing off most the hair on her chest. :shock: As I mentioned before I should have named her grace because she is missing patches of hair on most of her body because of her escapades. Of course now that that the hair is grown back in she decided its the perfect time to start shedding , so of course shes looking pretty rough >.<




























Finally shes starting to fill out. I think shes going to be a tank like her momma, shes starting to get a nice hip. She still hasn't quite grown into those legs but its a work in progress :wink:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

...:shock:



Skyseternalangel said:


> She's a cutie!


I....take that back :wink: :lol:


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> ...:shock:
> 
> 
> 
> I....take that back :wink: :lol:


 haha I told you she's the hairless wonder!  Shes got a patch missing here from rubbing on the feeder,a scuff there from getting to excited and tripping over her own legs, a patch their from shedding... its sad... it really is :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Hahaha you sure have got a special little girl there


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you know, I so , so wish I had the chance to know a foal, from birth to growing up. I just have never had that wonderful opportunity. I admit to being jealous when I see these pictures. But, putting that aside, baby is gorgeous and you're doing a great job with her.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> you know, I so , so wish I had the chance to know a foal, from birth to growing up. I just have never had that wonderful opportunity. I admit to being jealous when I see these pictures. But, putting that aside, baby is gorgeous and you're doing a great job with her.


i feel the same way, but i intend to have a foal at some point in my future haha (well have a foal born on my property... not have a foal myself lol)

Very cute girl, despite her lack of hair lol!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Hahaha you sure have got a special little girl there


:rofl::clap:HaHaha why do you say that?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! Shes grown so much! She looks great, besides the missing patches, lol!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Awe she is gorgeous and LOOK at those legs.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awe, shes getting so big! 

And look! Spice is skinny! :shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

awe very cute I love her color


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

YAY, I was wondering when you were going to put some new pics up of your girl! She is looking great! Simba has hair missing all over like that, but you can't see it in photos to that extent, lol. Spice is looking great as well!!!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

trainerunlimited said:


> YAY, I was wondering when you were going to put some new pics up of your girl! QUOTE]
> It took me awhile but their up, and I have a ton more to post still. :lol:
> 
> Spice is doing fantastic as well. The ones where ya'll can see her with Ellie nursing are from about a month ago. Shes actually dropped more weight since then. I started riding her lightly again about 2 weeks post baby. So she looks pretty good other than the grass belly she gets over night haha. I can see her ribs more than I'd like since I started riding, so I've put her back on grain until Ellie is weaned.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Wow! Shes grown so much! She looks great, besides the missing patches, lol!


She really has! I am extatic to be able to watch her grow. I haven't remeasured her now that shes all straightened out, but the night she was born, I measured her leg and from google's calculations shes going to be tall like her daddy. The measurement I got calculated to be around 15.3!!!! Haha
The only positive thing about the missing patches of hair was I got to see her adult coat before she even started shedding out


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind comments. Shes more than I could ever ask for and I love her to pieces.

Ellie is 2 months old today!!! Since I haven't been on to give you full updates on her I'm just going to start typing to catch everyone up. Sorry if I ramble at all haha.

Okay she was born May 4th so she was a late baby. Spice went about a week shy of carrying her a year. When Spice finally decide to share, you could imagine my surprise  The phrase "All legs" is something you here a lot when your talking about foals, but Ellie really took it to heart!!! She was trying to stand before her back legs were even out, so of course she broke her cord sooner than I would have liked. 
Spice stayed down and rested for about 15 minutes. She was having really hard contractions and expelled the placenta like 10 minutes after she stood. I think she would have stayed down longer but Ellie as I mentioned earlier was trying to stand before she was even out. We let her tumble and crash for a little over a half hour, probably closer to an hour before it was clear she needed some help. She was really strong, even after the premature cord breakage, she just couldn't get those huge legs under her. The moment
she was up she started bucking and trying to run, before she even tried walking. Me and my sister gradually let her support her own weight. Haha so you can imagine us trying to 
keep ahold of her. Literally a minute after she was up she found Spices teats. 
At 3 days old the little terror was crashing into the stall walls,jumping on mom, and trying to run the Kentucky derby in a 18 by 10 stall. We put her out in a 30 sq ft round pen with mom and she did exceedingly well at first she seemed very dependant on Spice but now that's not the case. After about a week in the round pen we Introduced her to the fence and let Spice out to graze while we kept baby on a lunge line. By 3 weeks old Ellie was let out full time with mom. We formally introduced her to the other horses ( an older gelding and her half sister) and she was then let out to pasture with everyone. I would have liked to have took it a little slower, but Spicenwas showing a lot of anxiety. She was worried about the baby, but then she was worried about where the other horses were. But then would try to rip their throats out if they even looked at her. When she came into heat it got much worse. I didn't think Spice would hurt Ellie or anything, but with such a little stall and with her pacing I decided it was best. I now think it was more of a protective
thing with the baby. Like she wanted to be able to see the other horses and Ellie at all 
times. After I started letting them out with the other horses for a few hours a day Spice completely mellowed out, and the older gelding became Ellie's full time baby sitter :lol: Ellie would get bored down in the lower pasture and would often come up to investigate the barn. Spice didn't care but Chester ( the gelding) as soon as he noticed Ellie was missing, would take off up to the barn and herd her back down. It was quite comical.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww she's precious!! Thanks for the updated pics!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> you know, I so , so wish I had the chance to know a foal, from birth to growing up. I just have never had that wonderful opportunity. I admit to being jealous when I see these pictures. But, putting that aside, baby is gorgeous and you're doing a great job with her.


I really appreciate this comment Tiny! It feels good to be told im doing something right haha. I came into this not knowing what I was getting myself into. Theres been ups and downs,but in the end I've gained so much knowledge along the way, and I wouldn't trade it for the world. It really has been an amazing experience with Ellie, and I hope one day you may have the same experience.


----------



## Ok Paints (Jun 26, 2012)

She and Mom both are adorable. I like the grulla/buckskins. good luck and God bless with the babies! God bless, Peg


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Lookin good! She is going to be one big girl :shock:


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok Paints: Thankyou, I'm pretty happy with my girls 

Cowgirl: I KNOW!!!!! I think shes filling out nicely haha but those legs just crack me up every time I see her  Do you have a thread for sugar?


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

She is soo pretty! I love her long legs. She is going to be stunning!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I do not have a thread for Sugar  she is going to her new home today so it will be a sad day of comforting mama because her baby will be miles away...


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow she is a stunner even without hair haha


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Any new updates?


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Subbing - love her, and spice looks like my heart horse.. im sure they must be related...


----------

